# Oliver: "Fall'N More"



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of your gorgeous Oliver.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice Graham.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of Oliver! I love his many expressions!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for commenting.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

What a beautiful boy...he just looks so darn happy. Your pictures clearly capture every detail...nice work.

Pete


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> What a beautiful boy...he just looks so darn happy. Your pictures clearly capture every detail...nice work.
> 
> Pete


Thanks. You should be due for a set yourself.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oliver sure is a handsome boy!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

fozziesmom said:


> Oliver sure is a handsome boy!


Thank you. It's his personality that I really like about Oliver, he is quite the character.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Gorgeous photos love the depth of the field and the great contrast of colors. You found a wonderful place to photograph your dog and really love how you captured his obviously wonderfull personality!
Curious what kind of camera you are using?


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Marvelous, just marvelous.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Altairss said:


> Curious what kind of camera you are using?


Thanks, 

Nikon D3200, I paid $580.00 for the body. I also use Apples Aperture $ 79.00 to enhance them.

Photography doesn't put food on the table at my house.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Door said:


> Marvelous, just marvelous.


Thank you.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Stunning boy!!!!!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

GoldenMum said:


> Stunning boy!!!!!


Thank you.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice photos... love Oliver  How do you store all your digital images? Just curious... you have so many nice photos... Do you use picasca?


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

love never dies said:


> Nice photos... love Oliver  How do you store all your digital images? Just curious... you have so many nice photos... Do you use picasca?


Thanks.

I use Apple Aperture to keep things organized and I have multiple back ups of my images.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks! I guess I must push myself to apple technology to keep up the world.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I would love to give a hug to Oliver, he is so lovable boy.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Terrific photos. Oliver is such a handsome boy, and he is in such a beautiful setting. Thanks for sharing.

By the way, I also own the Nikon 3200. Great camera.


----------



## Goldens4Life (Jul 27, 2012)

Gorgeous photos! He is so handsome!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Made me think "Fabio", but he is way better than a romance novel cover model! Beautiful!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks again everyone for the kind comments.


----------

